# burundi frontosa fry growth rate



## AubreyNzoo (Aug 15, 2008)

I am getting 12 2.5inch burundi fry this weekend. I am planning on putting them in a 75 gallon tank until they outgrow it. Then I will get them a six foot tank. My question is roughly how long will that take? I am putting away money from each check so I need to know how long I have to get the amount I need. Thanks!


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

frontosa that size, in those numbers, are already due for a 6 ft tank.


----------



## joesfish (Mar 29, 2004)

You might think about buying a 180 gal tank. Maybe keep some other tangs and synodontis with the fonts until they grow out to breeding size. Wean out the males as they grow and with any luck you will have a good male to female ratio 2M/7F. The 180 will be fine for the rest of their life. As for the 75 gal, way to small for growing them out, you could keep them in there with good filtration, water changes and by not over feeding. I would try and keep them in the 75 gal for not longer than a few months. If the fish look healthy and are doing fine you might be able to stretch it out longer, but during that three months you might have to buy at anytime your 6 foot tank. If you haven't bought the fronts yet, I would order only 6 and then when I get the 6 foot tank buy my other 6.


----------



## AubreyNzoo (Aug 15, 2008)

Okay. I bought a 200 gallon tank that is 7' by 2' by 2' that needs to be resealed. Once I do that I will work on building a stand and canopy and getting the filters. The place its going will only allow space for canisters so I'm doing three fluval FX5s. You think that will be enough?


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

AubreyNzoo said:


> ...so I'm doing three fluval FX5s. You think that will be enough?


 i really can't think of a purpose for the third filter. two, would be more than sufficient to maintain a 180-200gal. with 12 frontosa, with the third not likely to perform anything additional. IMO.


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

lloyd said:


> AubreyNzoo said:
> 
> 
> > ...so I'm doing three fluval FX5s. You think that will be enough?
> ...


+1 I agree with... Lloyd. I personally have found that Fronts don't like alot of flow and I think that 3 FX5's may be pushing it a little.


----------

